# looking for a lease in laurens co 2005



## camotoy (Nov 12, 2004)

well i need to find a new home in laurens co,or wilkerson co around the river , seems our buckeye club is on the market at the first of the year so here's a good chance for someone who needs a great member for a club --i think several guys on here can tell you what kind of member i am --dawn2dust  ,gabuckeye, gadeerwomen and some others -- may have 2 more that may want to go with me .

just wanted to put it out there and see if anybody might know of a place --i hate to see our club go !!! but life goes on -- 

thanks for any help i can get!!!


----------



## gabuckeye (Nov 13, 2004)

I will vouch for Camotoy!
I was a member with him in a club last year and consider him a good friend.  He is a great member.  Works his butt hard all year on making the lease a better place for all members.  He gets along well with everyone.  Kerry can do most anything but his best asset is his fantastic camp cooking.  That man can cook some fine meals!  He will be a great addition to any club.  If you want a good quality member who would add to your club - he is your man.
Gabuckeye


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 19, 2004)

*Laurens co.*

If you need 3 more law abiding honest hunters ,if you find a lease I would be very interested also.  Thanks Craig


----------



## camotoy (Nov 25, 2004)

*Bttt*

now that i have 6 weeks to recover just wanted this to stay around the top!!!!


----------



## camotoy (Nov 30, 2004)

*bump!!!*

to the top


----------



## camotoy (Dec 3, 2004)

keeping it on the first page!!!!!!


----------



## camotoy (Dec 8, 2004)

*bttt*

going to widen the search --- jones ,bibb, twiggs ,wilkerson,laurens or anywhere around middle ga , have a power pole & breaker box ,and plenty of other things to help a camp out !!!!


----------



## gators1 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Keeping You On Buckeye Road*

Looking For Members For A Qdm Club. Would You Be Interested In This Type Club?


----------



## camotoy (Dec 9, 2004)

gator 1 sent you a pm!!!!


----------



## camotoy (Dec 17, 2004)

bump !!!!


----------



## WILLMAN (Dec 30, 2004)

WHAT IS A QDM CLUB


----------

